# Toy box lid support



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

I need a lid support for a solid cherry toy box lid that is 23 by 37 and wanted to know what you guys have used and how they performed. It must be soft close.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*lid support*



BIGVIN said:


> I need a lid support for a solid cherry toy box lid that is 23 by 37 and wanted to know what you guys have used and how they performed. It must be soft close.


 
google search found this http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=lid+support&btnG=Google+Search 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=415


*lid* depth x *lid weight* in pounds) ÷ 2 = Inch-lbs. of support that is how you figure what hinge you need


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

del schisler said:


> google search found this http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=lid+support&btnG=Google+Search
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=415
> 
> ...


I have looked at that lid support but I would like to know what lid support everybody has used and did it work as advertised?


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

No one on this forum has built a toy box and has an opinion on a lid stay?


----------



## werneb01 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Rockler Hinges*

I have used two sets of these hinges on toy box err.. blanket chests I wanted soft close on.

They work like a laptop computer, the lid stays put at any location. However, you can still slam the lid shut if you push down hard on it.

I like them, I think they work as they claim. Make sure you do the calculation correctly to get the right ones.

Good luck.

Brad


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

There's a lot of hinges you can find for a toy box, but one thing I did when I built mine was to design a relief on the front top edge.

That way, even if a hinge failed along the way, they could lower the lid all the way to the surface and as long as they held on it wouldn't smash their fingers.

I started about 2" in from the left and right side, and lowered the edge about an inch and a quarter.
It looked basically like this.


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, and I used the standard center mounted lid support like this one.

http://www.hardwaresource.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=526


I never liked the way the side mounted ones worked. Too many pinch points that way.


----------

